# Cape Escape Website



## JoyC (Jan 13, 2007)

Do everyone has the link to Cape Escape website? thanks


----------



## susan1738 (Jan 13, 2007)

www.capeescape.co.za  last time I checked.


----------



## JoyC (Jan 13, 2007)

It worked, thanks much.  JoyC


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 13, 2007)

There is a good timeshare-oriented links section on www.timeshareforums.com , and this was one of the links that could have been found there.  You can find it under ''Website Navigation'' on the home page.


----------

